# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  How I believe Life was Created...

## mad pierrot

This about sums up my beliefs. 













_______________________________
Hope this wasn't posted before! 

 :Sorry: 

I think it was.......
Man, I hope I didn't post this twice.  :Okashii:

----------


## lexico

Hahahahaha.... yes, Mad Pierrot !  :Laughing: 
I just love this; and here's my favourite wee wonderful's A child's conception of the flying spaghetti monster, oooh, lovely !!  :Love:  
hahahaha....

----------


## lexico

What could be more timely, Mad Pierrot ! Here's more news on the spaghetti evidence, this time from a Southern Chinese village on the Yangzi River.





Ancient noodle rewrites history


> *Ancient noodle rewrites history
> 15 October 2005 
> NewScientist.com news service*  
> 
> WHO invented the noodle is a hotly contested topic - with the Chinese, Italians and Arabs all staking a claim.
> 
> But the discovery of a pot of thin yellow noodles preserved for 4000 years in Yellow river silt may have tipped the bowl in China's favour. It suggests that people were eating noodles at least 1000 years earlier than previously thought, and many centuries before such dishes were documented in Europe.
> 
> "These are undoubtedly the oldest noodles ever found," says Houyuan Lu at China's Institute of Geology and Geophysics in Beijing. His team found the noodles buried 3 metres deep in flood-plain sediment at Lajia in north-eastern China after lifting out an upturned bowl. The "spaghetti-like" noodles, up to 50 centimetres long, sat atop a mound of silt which had sealed them in the bowl following a major earthquake and flood.
> ...

----------


## Mamoru-kun

As there is the fundamental question about "what was before the Big Bang", I have a question regarding the Flying Spaghetti Monster: it's obvious that to be able to move and create, he is "boiled spaghetti" made. So my question would be: what should have been the size of the pot in which it has primarily been boiled? And second, where would be that pot actually? I cannot believe in him without having those basic answers...

----------


## Kinsao

> Hahahahaha.... yes, Mad Pierrot ! 
> I just love this; and here's my favourite wee wonderful's A child's conception of the flying spaghetti monster, oooh, lovely !!  
> hahahaha....


Naahh, Lexico is lying... that's me at my desk. That's how come I can type so fast...  :Blush:

----------

